

Ask HN: How to make Google notice me? - invisiblecoder

I really want to work at Google, for various reasons. I&#x27;m writing software for many years, got a great job, managed people, and I can get any Sr. software engineer role I really want. But I really want to work there.<p>I got many other companies contact me, Twitter, Apple, Facebook, Amazon, Linked-In, Netflix and even a couple of YC companies.<p>Google contacted me only once, but for a &quot;10% technical, mostly customer support around ad services&quot;<p>What do I need to do to get on their radar for a software engineer position? :)<p>What do I need to do in addition to this:<p>- got a 5 digit stackoverflow reputation, 3% overall in various topics<p>- got tons of twitter followers on technical topics<p>- got many github repos in many languages, several pull requests merged into popular projects.<p>- My degree is from a top 10 US university in computer science.<p>- I have many years of software experience<p>- My company SOLD Google one of the products I worked on (instead of developing in house)<p>- got a pretty high HN karma on technical related comments in my &quot;real&quot; username<p>- Great linked in profile, tons of recommendations and endorsements<p>- People tell me I&#x27;m a really good software engineer<p>- I am a really full stack T-shaped guy, knows a little about a lot and a lot about a little.<p>- I can write fluently in Java, Scala, C++, C, JavaScript, ES6, HTML5, CSS3<p>- Have a relatively popular blog, with a couple of technical posts getting to HN front page.<p>- I&#x27;m REALLY prepared to take that Google interview, but I just need them to call!<p>So to all of you who keep getting Google recruiter spam. What are you doing that I&#x27;m not? Do I need to start speaking at conferences? Write books? Start a PhD at Stanford? (an MSc from a top 10 CS program is not enough?)<p>Google? why not you like me? :)<p>Hope to get some insights, really appreciate your help.
======
opinali
Don't worry about that single time you've been (mis)contacted, recruiters are
really a hit-and-miss even at Google. Your best shot is being referred by a
Googler. You claim to have significant activity in the community and OSS
projects so it shouldn't be hard to find Google engineers that have some
familiarity with your skills. If you are a strong candidate, it's a win-win
since whoever referred you gets a nice bonus if you get an offer and accept
it. Once that happens you have the same challenge of resume/interviews as
everyone else, the advantage of a good referral is mostly to get over the
unintended barrier of recruiters' skills and time to find good candidates.

------
detaro
You know you can apply for jobs at google, right? ;)

~~~
invisiblecoder
:) I did, but they don't get back to me... it's one of the only companies I
ever sent resumes to (maybe that's the problem, all the other companies
contacted me unsolicited via linked in)

------
kelukelugames
What city do you live in?

